
Gas Delivery Startups Want to Fill Up Your Car Anywhere. Is That Allowed? - tristanj
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-05-02/gas-delivery-startups-want-to-fill-up-your-car-anywhere-is-that-allowed
======
mc32
This is pretty rich: "If it was illegal, they would have and should have told
us many months ago.”"

How about getting some lawyers to ask the counties and cities before you do
something like this? What's next, build a new hospital get some medschool
droputs and when the authorities come investigating, tell them, well, we
didn't know you had to hire actual physicians and have actual permits to run a
hospital -we just want to offer cheap healthcare!

I would have little issue with these companies if they take the proper
precautions regarding spills (hazmat) as well as have double hulled vessels
which pass impact tests to ensure if they are involved in collision, you don't
have a situation with flammable liquids spreading all over the place with a
company with little of the way of cleanup experience as well as a way to keep
liquids from spilling in the first place.

~~~
yuhong
Portable solar EV charging would probably be safer.

~~~
ketralnis
Safer perhaps, but it would take a really big panel a really long time to give
you even a few miles

------
CM30
This is not a good field for companies with the mantra of 'move fast and break
things'.

Seriously though, the attitude with the companies here is pretty awful, and
seems to be an unfortunate trend with certain types of startups. Do whatever
you like, and hope you get big enough to withstand being sued, regardless of
legality.

------
qq66
Wow. “We basically said, ‘We strive to be safe in every way to the consumer,
and this is exactly what we do, and we welcome dialog’”

Sounds like they are playing with fire (sorry). I sincerely hope that the laws
are in place to send the principals to jail if they cause an injury.

------
King-Aaron
People will die, and then it will be the "government's fault."

